# Social Media for Law Enforcement - September 25



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

The Burlington Police Department will be hosting a *Social Media for Law Enforcement*training class on​ *Tuesday September 25th, 2012*​ *Hours are from 9 a.m. to 3 p.m.*​ *Cost is only $60*​
More and more people are using socialmedia websites to get information and to communicate and connect with friends, family and business prospects. Facebook has recently surpassed Google in worldwide popularity on the web. Lawenforcement agencies should be using socialmedia to more effectively communicate with the public and in furtherance of their community policing efforts.

*This class would answer questions such as:*

- How do I set these sites up for my department?
 - What can I use these sites for?
 - What can I post and what can I not post on these sites?
 - Are there any downsides to using socialmedia?
 - What policies should guide my department?
 - How do I develop and spread content from one of these sites to other sites? 

​​This is a basic to intermediate class and the instructor will be Lieutenant Glen Mills from the Burlington Police Department. ​Please fill out the form to register at​http://bpd.org/training/social-media-for-law-enforcement/​


----------



## Cody Salvick (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for that news!


----------

